
Ask HN: Would you buy? Auto-generate high CTR headings for blogs, articles? - ptrenko
Hi all,
I&#x27;ve got a system in place that can generate higher CTR headings in the preferred styles of (CNN, Breitbart, Gawker, Buzzfeed) etc.<p>Would you use it?
Is yes would you pay for it?<p>Let me know what your use case for this would be?
======
return1
I 'm not a content maker, but i 'd say go ahead and make it. Despite what
people say, most publishers do use that strategy. As they say, look at what
people do.

------
AznHisoka
Absolutely not. Because you dont know my audience and intent. Therefore I
don’t trust your claims even if the benefit is clear as day.

its like saying your product will give me an infinite lifespan: very clear and
desirable value prop, but would I believe it? no

------
quickthrower2
I’d use it but I’d need a free plan first to prove it works. I’d use it more
for ideas and inspiration than to just mindlessly copy over the headline. If
the headline sounds trashy i wouldn’t use it.

------
Nextgrid
Basically you’ve made a system that generates spam? What value does spam
actually deliver to the world?

